# Funtionen einer Java API nutzen?



## Junglisz (18. November 2004)

Hi Leute,

bevor ich jetzt ma losschreibe, ich bin nicht fit in Javaprogrammierung! Habe leider mich bis jetzt nur mit C & C++ beschäftigt! Da ich jetzt ein Projekt habe, wo ich Java nutzen muss, benötige ich eine API um gewisse Funktionen nutzen zu können.

Wie binde ich sie ein? import blablabla und welche Dateien werden importiert wenn ich mir die API von Java.sun runtergeladen habe Wo muss ich Sie hinkopieren (Projektverzeichnis-gehe ich ma von aus)

Danke für die jede Hilfe und gut das es tutorial.de gibt!


----------



## torsch2711 (19. November 2004)

Hallo,

also erstmal musst du deinen CLASSPATH auf die heruntergeladen jar files, classes - Verzeichnis, etc. setzen. Dies machst Du auf 2 Wegen:

einmal über die CLASSPATH Variable (entweder DOS-Box mit befehl SET CLASSPATH=<PFADZUMVERZEICHNIS>\<wennjarnochjarhierrein>;%CLASSPATH%, oder über die Environement Variablen).

zweitens: du kannst den classpath auch direkt dem java-compiler und java-interpreter mitgeben: java (bzw. javac) -cp <PFADZUMVERZEICHNIS>\<wennjarnochjarhierrein> <hier deine javaklasse>


Dann musst du in deiner klasse ganz am anfang den Import-Befehl nutzen.

import java.util.*;

obiges bsp. bindet alles von java.util ein, sprich alle klassen, welche in der util bibliothek sind. Falls du nur eine bestimmte brauchst kannst du folgendes schreiben:

import java.util.List;

bindet nur die List-Klasse ein und lässt alle anderen Weg.

Somit hast du die externen klassen eingebunden und kannst diese verwenden.

Bsp: 

LinkedList meineliste=new LinkedList();

list.add(1, "meinTest);

Das wars. 

Ich hoffe dir hat das geholfen.


Grüsse 
Torsten.


----------



## Junglisz (19. November 2004)

Vielen Dank, das hilft mir sicherlich!

Wobei ich  mit Eclipse Java arbeiten wollte, da klappt dat nicht direkt so! aber heute abend mach ich mir das JDK mal drauf!

Vielen Dank!


----------

